# Help! L/L Track-Section Repairs (??)



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey,
I'm using Life Like HO track..
and having the problem of the track lock-hooks breaking on a permanently
set-up track (once It's together, I don't disassemble it..) :crying:

I'm having problems periodically, with section hook-locks breaking for any reason I can explain... :frown2:
The "Cave" is heated & A/C'd...
Are there any "Fixit-Clips" made, that w/ solve the problem...
Over buying new sections every time (??) 
And If-So, "Where" can I purchase Them (??) 

Thanks Guys :grin2:
Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There are AFX track repair clips that should work, JAG Hobbies has them, but they are expensive at 75 cents a pair. Lucky Bob's has them listed at 25 for $12, but they are out of stock right now. I have seen the same clips elsewhere at a lower price if you buy a lot. You might try a Google search for AFX track clips or do a search on ebay.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> There are AFX track repair clips that should work, JAG Hobbies has them, but they are expensive at 75 cents a pair. Lucky Bob's has them listed at 25 for $12, but they are out of stock right now. I have seen the same clips elsewhere at a lower price if you buy a lot. You might try a Google search for AFX track clips or do a search on ebay.


TY Rich !! :wink2:

I "Had" some, from years back in some sort of purchase-deal....
Trying to "Find's 'Em" now, buried in my "Cave".. Providing I didn't trade them-off to someone on here. (??) (yep, I'm "Senile")......:smile2:

That answers my "Q&A", so I "Know" what to look 4/get :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WOO-HOO!!!
Found 2 of those repair clips I had...
Yep, works like Magic!!! 
& cheaper than new track sections Too !!

so far JAG seems to have the best deal going @ $.75 a PR. + "Trip"
What's on EPay, is going for about $1 EA. + "8.25" for "Trip" (10 count)..
will need to stock up on these "Do-Hiky's"....
but Running for NOW!!

BIG TY :woohoo:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :grin2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track clips*

i sending a few what i have with your xmas car. i can get them from REH 100 in a bag for around 9 or 10.00 a bag.:smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> i sending a few what i have with your xmas car. i can get them from REH 100 in a bag for around 9 or 10.00 a bag.:smile2:


"BIG" Ty "D"...
Can you look into that @ REH 4 me???
no hurry, I'm good 4 "This" Second, and if you're sending some :grin2:

Getting your Xmas pkg OUT today.. (Yesterday was... well it's "Over" anyways LOL!! ) >

Bubba ( The Insanely-Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It is too bad that I included a zillion clips when I sold my old Aurora lock and joiner track. REH only sells to brick and mortar shops, so most people can't get the clips at a discount price.


----------



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

*Repair L/L Track-Section Repairs using curves as donors*

I had good luck repairing the hooks on Life Like track sections using liquid styrene cement to reattach donor hooks taken from all the extra 9" radius curve pieces I ended up with from buying used sets on Ebay.


----------

